# Killed it on New Years!



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Had a great night, averaged over $100/hr after midnight. Everyone was really nice and it was a fun couple hours. Quit when surge went down to "only" 2.2. Hope tonight didn't spoil me, I would hate to sound like all the grinches around here ;-)


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Here's mine for Palm Springs. This is missing 2 big surge rides though that my pay statement is showing. Drove for about 10 hours though. Took quite a few breaks for dinner. Had almost 9 x all night.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

San Diego 9 hours until 4:30am. $384.44
$40 in tips NYE


----------



## krystinacore (Sep 13, 2015)

Had a good night in Philly too! It was pretty quiet/saturated until after midnight, but I caught all 5-6x from 12:30-3AM. Once it went back to 2.5x (pretty suddently at 3AM) I went home too. My passengers were all awesome people, remarkably enough for Philly! Only one tip & it was on my only Lyft fare, of course. 

I think NYE definitely spoiled me because I just checked the app and the 2.5x currently happening isn't enough to get me out of bed.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I did a measly $196.47 in five hours, or $39/hour. I had three trips to downtown Ft Worth before midnight, one with no surge. I did another four trips after 1:00am ending up in downtown Dallas in an 8.8 surge. By 2:45 I was stuck in bumper to bumper traffic with 10,000 drunk kids on the streets and decided to turn off my app and head home. My best trip was a $72 fare from AT&T Stadium after the playoff game to downtown.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Congrats, awesome earnings


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Now back to your lowly rate. Glados is the Uber cheerleader. One or two good nights do not make up for all the [email protected] ones and all the mileage and wear and tear on vehicles.Uber will be gone in 4 years. Travis last company went belly up. He doesn't know how to run a company.


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

I went to a party in the northern 'burbs where I did not drink, smoke, etc., and then on the way home I logged on around 1:00am in Broomfield...I did a'ight for three rides in 1.5 hours 









*NOTE TO WANNABE DRIVERS:* This was a very rare occurrence - as in once a year - and only the third or fourth time after close to 4,000 rides in 14 months that I've ever had a surge fare more than 3x the normal fare.


----------



## KMAV (Apr 9, 2015)

I believe you get out what you put in. With that said, I drive in Indy, not a huge market and there are lots of UBERx drivers. Last Night was my first New Year's eve with Uber. After midnight till about 3 o'clock in the morning the surge was off the hook. prior to New Year's eve my biggest surge was 4.6 last night I had back to back rides one was 8.9 and the other was a 8.6 overall made $352 and change and spent $25 in gas and of course you have the wear and tear on the car but overall I was pleased with a 8.9 and 8.6 surges. I can usually make about 300 to 350 for entire week mostly Fridays and Saturdays in Indy but making that in one night was a plus. Uber on


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Columbus was meh, too many drivers and close to zero surge until midnight. At midnight Uber implemented a fake 1.5x surge to smooth out the transition to peak time. Real surge did briefly go over 8x, but I got one 4.8x at best. Made half my money between midnight and 2am, overall haul was around $225 and $30 something in tips...I made $450+ last year.

Still I was expecting a bad night, so I did slightly better than expected.


----------



## bluewarrior7 (Dec 17, 2015)

I averaged 33 an hr before gas, mileage, and a car wash. So after closer to 25 an hr. 3:30 to 9:30 went home the back 12:15 to around 4 still was getting pings closer to 5


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Our middle eastern Uber driver got my wife and I and another couple home, 2 drop points, around 2 am for a 1.5 surge under $50 run. 20+ miles.

Not bad imho. Tossed him a $20. So did the other couple. He did good. Got a little smiley rating too.

How many days will I have to wait before Ubering if I drank 120oz of booze last nite? heh heh

Beat the heck out of a possible dui or an accident or both. "Lives were saved."

Couldn't help but check both apps from time to time to see what the surge was. Wasn't worth working in my area. Didn't see any surge til well after midnight.


----------



## UberEricLong (Oct 28, 2015)

Had my biggest night ever last night. Absolutely killed it! Managed to make $50 hour over 11 hours of driving ($550). I drove from 7:30 pm to 6:30 am. Zero pukers or stupid drunks. How did everyone else do?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I was a pax last nite. Surge was cheap. Only 1.5X at near 2a.m. Glad I wasn't out there. Kinda saw it coming. There is no way in hell I would have drove on NYE for X for only a 1.5X surge. No freakin way.

Last year just about any weekend late night shift would yield $50-60 an hour fwiw.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

UberEricLong said:


> Had my biggest night ever last night. Absolutely killed it! Managed to make $50 hour over 11 hours of driving ($550). I drove from 7:30 pm to 6:30 am. Zero pukers or stupid drunks. How did everyone else do?


It's a big wet dream unless you attach a pic newbie.


----------



## Lunasea138 (Jan 1, 2016)

I worked from 7pm to 4am with a few breaks. Surge went to 6.9 so I made a fortune. Definitely worth it! I stopped for a champagne toast with my bouncer fiance at midnight, and pretty much drove the city where and when I wanted. Awesome night!


----------



## Slon (Dec 25, 2015)

Wasn't as amazing as Uber made it sound. Can't complain too much - $325 fares and $19 in tips over ~6 hours isn't bad but hardly 'killing' it given that it's NYE..

Also had a $200 fare puke in my car...I made them clean it up as I felt bad for her and didn't really want her starting her new year with a $400 ride home...


----------



## Marlan P. (Oct 8, 2015)

400 something


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> Columbus was meh, too many drivers and close to zero surge until midnight. At midnight Uber implemented a fake 1.5x surge to smooth out the transition to peak time. Real surge did briefly go over 8x, but I got one 4.8x at best. Made half my money between midnight and 2am, overall haul was around $225 and $30 something in tips...I made $450+ last year.
> 
> Still I was expecting a bad night, so I did slightly better than expected.


I'm curious to know why you think there was a fake surge? To me, and I could be wrong, I don't see any reason to fake a surge.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

UberEddie2015 said:


> Now back to your lowly rate. Glados is the Uber cheerleader. One or two good nights do not make up for all the [email protected] ones and all the mileage and wear and tear on vehicles.Uber will be gone in 4 years. Travis last company went belly up. He doesn't know how to run a company.


I hate to spoil your wet blanket party but for me (and I'm sure alot of other people) NYE is just icing on the cake on what is an otherwise profitable, amusing, and flexible gig.

You may realize a little more success in life if you don't approach things with such a Debbie Downer attitude.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Columbus was meh, too many drivers and close to zero surge until midnight. At midnight Uber implemented a fake 1.5x surge to smooth out the transition to peak time. Real surge did briefly go over 8x, but I got one 4.8x at best. Made half my money between midnight and 2am, *overall haul was around $225* and $30 something in tips...I made $450+ last year.
> 
> Still I was expecting a bad night, so I did slightly better than expected.


I'm sorry but that just flat out sucks for a NYE driver night. No way in hell I'd have done a NYE night tour for that kind of money. B.S. I watched Uber/Lyft platforms several times in my area. Never started to surge til well past midnight. Was glad I didn't waste my time n had a good night with friends instead.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> I'm curious to know why you think there was a fake surge? To me, and I could be wrong, I don't see any reason to fake a surge.


The entire city except the airport, which doesn't surge, was at precisely 1.5x instantly right around midnight while almost all drivers were still available. It was allowed to surge naturally after that, with some areas dropping out of surge and some spiking their surge multiplier. It's impossible for every one of the dozen plus sectors of the entire city to surge at the same rate at the same time.

It was odd enough that I went to get a SS of it, but was trumped by an incoming ping. I have my theories as to why they did it, keep drivers from logging out and to flatten initial midnight requests just a little.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

Atlanta at .75 UberX and .68 UberFool is .56 per mile UberX and .51 UberFool after comm and you wonder why someone would think it is crazy to drive for these rates. Whatare your wonderful rates. Atlanta has to be tied for the lowest rates. Atlanta drivers have to be the most desperate to drive for those rates.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I made squat...only $200 for 6-2am. 6 Uber cars in my tiny city so I had to leave to get my first fare. When surge kicked in, my first ride was way out to the burbs. I should have turned my app off after that and got back to the bar scene, but I didn't and took some small surge fares out there. I know better, *sigh*. I quit at 2 am because there was no surge in my area and surge would likely end by the time I got to the bar scene. I chose to just go let my dogs out and call it a night.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> The entire city except the airport, which doesn't surge, was at precisely 1.5x instantly right around midnight while almost all drivers were still available. It was allowed to surge naturally after that, with some areas dropping out of surge and some spiking their surge multiplier. It's impossible for every one of the dozen plus sectors of the entire city to surge at the same rate at the same time.
> 
> It was odd enough that I went to get a SS of it, but was trumped by an incoming ping. I have my theories as to why they did it, keep drivers from logging out and to flatten initial midnight requests just a little.


Oh interesting, my area is pretty large geographically but only has 3 sectors.

Holy crap $0.75 is brutal. I would probably hang it up at those rates except for guaranteed surges


----------



## Pepo (Sep 9, 2014)

Netted 300+ from 12:30am-2:30(ish)am

The surge was out after 2:30.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

It was good in San Diego. Over $400 after tips.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I made $761 in 6 hours

9.9x surges ..lowest was 4.8

Friggin 2.8 mile trip charged pax $125

Sad that I had two 9.9x select trips that I could locate the pax for..measly $7.20 cancels..wasted a good 30 mins circling the block downtown..

Around 4 am the fog got so thick with 100% humidty and zero breeze I called it a night...could made $2-300 more but I had 0 drama and no assholes.

In the end it was well worth it


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I made $761 in 6 hours
> 
> 9.9x surges ..lowest was 4.8
> 
> ...


Post those screen shots.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> Oh interesting, my area is pretty large geographically but only has 3 sectors.


We used to have 4 sectors plus the airport. Enjoy it while you can, you get a lot fewer surge calls when the sectors get cut into much smaller pieces.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I don't want Uber narrowing me down so I'm not posting absolute totals but here is one

Hold on let me edit the time


----------



## ATXBigMouth (Oct 31, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I made $761 in 6 hours
> 
> 9.9x surges ..lowest was 4.8
> 
> ...


I thought you started a thread about selling your car and being done for good.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I have another car. I sold my Uber X mobile. I'm not driving weekly anymore..just wanted a taste of the NYE action


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> I don't want Uber narrowing me down so I'm not posting absolute totals but here is one
> 
> Hold on let me edit the time


There you go. 
It is best not to believe tales of $$ without the screen shots. 
Notice all the experienced guys post them with the story. It saves them from inevitable next questions.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

UberEddie2015 said:


> Now back to your lowly rate. Glados is the Uber cheerleader. One or two good nights do not make up for all the [email protected] ones and all the mileage and wear and tear on vehicles.Uber will be gone in 4 years. Travis last company went belly up. He doesn't know how to run a company.


Stick to the day job. 
You have no future as a prognosticator.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Believe it or not. I don't care. Even if I only did this one trip it was well worth it lol.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Op, I love your Charlie avatar lol 

That show is hilarious and all of my misguided idiot logic I spew on this site is inspired by it lol


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

I made over 2K driving Uber pool on a 9.61x surge. I drove for 9 hours, take it or leave it if you don't believe me. 
I don't have the justify with a screen shot, my status on this site are my credentials!


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

That's really nice! Congrats everyone


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Man you guys were killing it!!


Maybe I should drive?!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Man you guys were killing it!!
> 
> Maybe I should drive?!


Well the Taco Bell thing didn't work out so WTF? over


----------



## Uber_nomad (Nov 16, 2015)

This is how I did


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Lol that $10 driver referral tho


----------



## Uber_nomad (Nov 16, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Lol that $10 driver referral tho


I know if only I had 30 friends stupid enough to sign up I could then get the original sign on bonus for just one person


----------



## Uber_nomad (Nov 16, 2015)

Uber_nomad said:


> I know if only I had 30 friends stupid enough to sign up I could then get the original sign on bonus for just one person


The actually stopped on boarding drivers in my area even uber said we are too saturated. So the whole $10 invite BS is exactly that the BS.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Uber_nomad said:


> I know if only I had 30 friends stupid enough to sign up I could then get the original sign on bonus for just one person


I can see why they don't have recruiting problems there. You make good money in the micro economy of the sand box.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

UberEricLong said:


> Had my biggest night ever last night. Absolutely killed it! Managed to make $50 hour over 11 hours of driving ($550). I drove from 7:30 pm to 6:30 am. Zero pukers or stupid drunks. How did everyone else do?


It's one day a year, unfortunately. The money was great from 10 pm to 3 am, but u have to be at the right places and that's not easy. App off until u are in the right place. No food trips allowed and u need a little luck. Some passengers waste your time others are going to obscure places or very difficult pick up spots. $200 or $300 net was the norm. $400 to $500 was the most I have heard of. Funny that all the ones making the most are done for the week. Can u blame em? Not me I am back on the horse. But my butt does hurt. LOL


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

UberEricLong said:


> Had my biggest night ever last night. Absolutely killed it! Managed to make $50 hour over 11 hours of driving ($550). I drove from 7:30 pm to 6:30 am. Zero pukers or stupid drunks. How did everyone else do?


 The money was great from 10 pm to 3 am, but u have to be at the right places and that's not easy. App off until u are in the right place.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I suggest drivers check out the app even though they may not be driving that evening. Check out the areas that surge. Make notes. 
In my city the same places surge at generally the same times. 

Once you have a surge map in your head, you will know where to place yourself and when.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

UberEricLong said:


> Had my biggest night ever last night. Absolutely killed it! Managed to make $50 hour over 11 hours of driving ($550). I drove from 7:30 pm to 6:30 am. Zero pukers or stupid drunks. How did everyone else do?


I made a huge mistake on NYE. Took a group of people for a fare over $150 and the group liked me and suggested that I meet them at 2am and take them back. I thought "yea that's a sure $200 or so for me". When I found them, we couldn't match up on the app. I was getting request after request and i had to cancel em. Time after time other requests came and then poof I was placed in a timeout by Uber and could not log on. By the time it worked again the price was way down and my dream went poof like a puff of smoke. Remain Anonymous people don't make friends on NYE. Just do what comes your way, otherwise Uber slaps your hand and u get zero surge.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

uberparadise said:


> I made a huge mistake on NYE. Took a group of people for a fare over $150 and the group liked me and suggested that I meet them at 2am and take them back. I thought "yea that's a sure $200 or so for me". When I found them, we couldn't match up on the app. I was getting request after request and i had to cancel em. Time after time other requests came and then poof I was placed in a timeout by Uber and could not log on. By the time it worked again the price was way down and my dream went poof like a puff of smoke. Remain Anonymous people don't make friends on NYE. Just do what comes your way, otherwise Uber slaps your hand and u get zero surge.


----------



## Tulsa Tom (Jan 2, 2016)

Those are some good bucks. 10 hours $130 plus $15 tips. Am new so not sure where to hang out. Had alot of $7 rides.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

2k driving Uber pool...lol


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

Last night i was watching for a couple hours while i was out drinking. Surge stayed above 2.5x the whole time i watched down here. And that wasnt even NYE. Wish i would have checked before starting drinking maybe I would have wandered out for a couple hours.


----------



## Austin (Jan 1, 2015)

Uber_nomad said:


> This is how I did


Very nice!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> 2k driving Uber pool...lol


Lol yea he should get post of the year


----------



## select_this (Nov 3, 2015)

I had decided not to drive but was watching surge, went up as high as 5.5 on "select" so I finally decided to do it for a couple hours. Started around 2am and had a 3.5 surge from Union Station. Highest amount Ive had for such a short trip! Drove until about 4:30, rest of the night was ok but nothing like this!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice 15 minutes of work


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

select_this said:


> I had decided not to drive but was watching surge, went up as high as 5.5 on "select" so I finally decided to do it for a couple hours. Started around 2am and had a 3.5 surge from Union Station. Highest amount Ive had for such a short trip! Drove until about 4:30, rest of the night was ok but nothing like this!


I couldn't believe how many people were ordering select..


----------



## CODenver26 (Jan 3, 2016)

SECOTIME said:


> I couldn't believe how many people were ordering select..


Yolo!


----------



## select_this (Nov 3, 2015)

ya I have never seen select surge so high for such a long period of time, I only regret not starting earlier.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

It was 9.9x in Orlando on both X and select was like $20-25 a mile

I'm sure XL too but I don't know for a fact I don't do xl


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I had fun time from 7pm til roughly 4 am as downtown Balto was dark red lit up. 7.x something surge. I did very well with heaps of short but yet $$$ trips.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> There you go.
> It is best not to believe tales of $$ without the screen shots.
> Notice all the experienced guys post them with the story. It saves them from inevitable next questions.


I'll post mine. Decided there were too many uber drivers out there to take a chance. (Not drunks--but here at least I think the uber drivers are just as dangerous). I imagine many drivers had accidents last night and even a fender bender will kill all profit pretty much.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> The entire city except the airport, which doesn't surge, was at precisely 1.5x instantly right around midnight while almost all drivers were still available. It was allowed to surge naturally after that, with some areas dropping out of surge and some spiking their surge multiplier. It's impossible for every one of the dozen plus sectors of the entire city to surge at the same rate at the same time.
> 
> It was odd enough that I went to get a SS of it, but was trumped by an incoming ping. I have my theories as to why they did it, keep drivers from logging out and to flatten initial midnight requests just a little.


Here's screenshots of Houston showing the obviously gerrymandering at the edges. One














is actually a town about 30 miles from the city center and they ran the surge up and down the roads. 2.0 is what they picked here though.

I stayed home.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

This was my money shot for the night...


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

The demand in the pic below is at the airport. The area in purple is the airport and the designated lot for Uber to wait. I'm outside the electronic fence and as such not in the queue for airport pick up. The airport usually closes around 12:30 and this pic is at around 2:00 a.m.
Surge first priority is to move cars to shorten pick up times. occasionally it results in a higher fare Uber's goal is to offer the customer who cares and is patient the lowest rate possible . If they can get you to take a reg rate while in a surge they will.









Davetripd said:


> I'm curious to know why you think there was a fake surge? To me, and I could be wrong, I don't see any reason to fake a surge.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

UberXking said:


> View attachment 22289


Forgive me for being slow but how does this show a fake surge (or not). Just looks like that's a happening spot in an otherwise boring area?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Davetripd said:


> Forgive me for being slow but how does this show a fake surge (or not). Just looks like that's a happening spot in an otherwise boring area?


Drivers for the area in purple are pinged on hwy 101 while approaching the airport. There are no customers in the surge area but many from the 3 planes that arrived hours late of their scheduled time. I'm sitting in the red surge area ignoring request after request for over 20 minutes all at reg rate. Finally take one and go home. Get this next evening an hour after logging on and canceling a pool request


----------



## JaniceCT (Aug 20, 2015)

Davetripd said:


> Had a great night, averaged over $100/hr after midnight. Everyone was really nice and it was a fun couple hours. Quit when surge went down to "only" 2.2. Hope tonight didn't spoil me, I would hate to sound like all the grinches around here ;-)


have you actually gotten the earnings for these rides yet?


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

JaniceCT said:


> have you actually gotten the earnings for these rides yet?


Of course not, it's only Saturday. Why would I have gotten the earnings yet?


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

So did anybody have a puker? 

Mine was kind of a bust here in Nashville. Partly due to the app. I was planning on heading out at around 6pm if it was surging. I left the driver app open and kept the screen on so I could constantly glance over and see if it was lighting up. I was doing other activities on my computer in the meantime. It was now after 8pm and I noticed still no surge. I was like what the hell, I guess all the emails Uber has been sending out caused a flood of drivers and there's no surge. So I decided to close the driver app and open the user app to see how many drivers were out and I'll be damned, my area was surging 4.7x at around 8pm. The damn driver app wasn't working! I shut it down and reopened it and then saw that the whole city was lit red with high surges. I dashed out the door, fueled up and by then it was quarter past 8. Surge then dropped down to only 1.5 in my area so I waited a bit to see if it came back up, which it did. Got my first ride at 2.6x and it was a pretty length ride. Got 3 other rides. Was trying to play it strategic and get out of downtown where everyone was going because there was no surge there while the suburbs were on fire. Then by 10:30, surge disappeared. I live way in the outskirts so I just decided to go home as rates are too low in my city to drive without surge. I didn't want to just linger around for two hours until things picked up again with nothing to do. So home I went. I figured I'd keep an eye on things and maybe head back out if things got really high. After midnight, surge exploded to 7x downtown. I was already cozy in bed by this time and debated whether I want to get dressed go out and the cold and drive all the way back downtown from the countryside. I normally don't drive after midnight anyway to avoid drunks and pukers. I knew I'd make bank if I went out, but given that I just got a full time job anyway and I was tired and in bed and it was freezing cold out, I just said screw it and went to sleep. So I made $52 in payout. I missed out!


----------



## uberpvd15 (Dec 28, 2015)

Davetripd said:


> I'm curious to know why you think there was a fake surge? To me, and I could be wrong, I don't see any reason to fake a surge.


I have to agree that the 1.5x surge at midnight seemed rigged by Uber, instead of controlled by supply and demand. In Providence, at midnight the entire area immediately went to a 1.5x surge, but then increased based upon demand as it got closer to 1-2 AM.


----------



## uberpvd15 (Dec 28, 2015)

Muki said:


> So did anybody have a puker?
> 
> Mine was kind of a bust here in Nashville. Partly due to the app. I was planning on heading out at around 6pm if it was surging. I left the driver app open and kept the screen on so I could constantly glance over and see if it was lighting up. I was doing other activities on my computer in the meantime. It was now after 8pm and I noticed still no surge. I was like what the hell, I guess all the emails Uber has been sending out caused a flood of drivers and there's no surge. So I decided to close the driver app and open the user app to see how many drivers were out and I'll be damned, my area was surging 4.7x at around 8pm. The damn driver app wasn't working! I shut it down and reopened it and then saw that the whole city was lit red with high surges. I dashed out the door, fueled up and by then it was quarter past 8. Surge then dropped down to only 1.5 in my area so I waited a bit to see if it came back up, which it did. Got my first ride at 2.6x and it was a pretty length ride. Got 3 other rides. Was trying to play it strategic and get out of downtown where everyone was going because there was no surge there while the suburbs were on fire. Then by 10:30, surge disappeared. I live way in the outskirts so I just decided to go home as rates are too low in my city to drive without surge. I didn't want to just linger around for two hours until things picked up again with nothing to do. So home I went. I figured I'd keep an eye on things and maybe head back out if things got really high. After midnight, surge exploded to 7x downtown. I was already cozy in bed by this time and debated whether I want to get dressed go out and the cold and drive all the way back downtown from the countryside. I normally don't drive after midnight anyway to avoid drunks and pukers. I knew I'd make bank if I went out, but given that I just got a full time job anyway and I was tired and in bed and it was freezing cold out, I just said screw it and went to sleep. So I made $52 in payout. I missed out!


My last NYE passenger was a puker. He was also 13 yo and his brother and friend requested the trip for him. Lucky for him (and me), I had prepared for this by purchasing some nausea bags at CVS earlier in the day and stuffing those in the seat back pockets. I heard him, pulled out a bag and handed it to him with a warning that puking in the car comes with a $200 charge. He made it into the bag and left with a nice present!


----------



## SuperG (Nov 15, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> Columbus was meh, too many drivers and close to zero surge until midnight. At midnight Uber implemented a fake 1.5x surge to smooth out the transition to peak time. Real surge did briefly go over 8x, but I got one 4.8x at best. Made half my money between midnight and 2am, overall haul was around $225 and $30 something in tips...I made $450+ last year.
> 
> Still I was expecting a bad night, so I did slightly better than expected.


How do you know that Uber implemented a fake 1.5x surge?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> The entire city except the airport, which doesn't surge, was at precisely 1.5x instantly right around midnight while almost all drivers were still available. It was allowed to surge naturally after that, with some areas dropping out of surge and some spiking their surge multiplier. It's impossible for every one of the dozen plus sectors of the entire city to surge at the same rate at the same time.
> 
> It was odd enough that I went to get a SS of it, but was trumped by an incoming ping. I have my theories as to why they did it, keep drivers from logging out and to flatten initial midnight requests just a little.


Fake surge, Natural surge.... you made that stuff up.

The surge is Uber's way of moving drivers around. 
There is no fake or natural surge. It is just a tool for Uber to make sure they can separate the money from the people in the most efficient manner possible.

You will be less frustrated if you quit projecting a non existent business model on Uber.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

HiFareLoRate said:


> I made over 2K driving Uber pool on a 9.61x surge. I drove for 9 hours, take it or leave it if you don't believe me.
> I don't have the justify with a screen shot, my status on this site are my credentials!


No you don't... this one is transparent.

Pretty much why real stories have a screenshot.


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

uberpvd15 said:


> I have to agree that the 1.5x surge at midnight seemed rigged by Uber, instead of controlled by supply and demand. In Providence, at midnight the entire area immediately went to a 1.5x surge, but then increased based upon demand as it got closer to 1-2 AM.


I saw the same exact thing in Nashville. The surge was stuck at 2x everywhere right after midnight, then got higher into the night.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Muki said:


> I saw the same exact thing in Nashville. The surge was stuck at 2x everywhere right after midnight, then got higher into the night.


Like this:


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Bay Area California.....map was orange the whole night. Not one stinking surge and stacked pings. Opened passenger app and it said no uber x available in areas that were saturated with cars at midnight. 

Uber effed us bad and I am considering a lawyer after I opted out recently.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Bay Area California.....map was orange the whole night. Not one stinking surge and stacked pings. Opened passenger app and it said no uber x available in areas that were saturated with cars at midnight.
> 
> Uber effed us bad and I am considering a lawyer after I opted out recently.


What would the basis of your complaint be?


----------



## JSM0713 (Apr 25, 2015)

I had close to $400 for 5 hours.... Plus in the AM I worked a few hours and pulled in another $100. Before expenses, I made about $500 for 8 hours work on NYE.... I am not complaining. I was exhausted by 12:30am and could have done way more if I stuck it out. Fatigue got the best of me....


----------



## AlexDrag (Nov 9, 2015)

Yeah, it was pretty good.


----------



## ubergordo (Nov 23, 2015)

Davetripd said:


> Had a great night, averaged over $100/hr after midnight. Everyone was really nice and it was a fun couple hours. Quit when surge went down to "only" 2.2. Hope tonight didn't spoil me, I would hate to sound like all the grinches around here ;-)


Hi Iam new here...This is I think for 2 hours driving around Downtown Los Angeles and Hollywood ($235) Couple of times I felt a bit guilty of accepting a high surge then I tough about all the millennials I been driving for $2.00 rides and got over it...


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

uberparadise said:


> I made a huge mistake on NYE. Took a group of people for a fare over $150 and the group liked me and suggested that I meet them at 2am and take them back. I thought "yea that's a sure $200 or so for me". [snip] Remain Anonymous people don't make friends on NYE. Just do what comes your way, otherwise Uber slaps your hand and u get zero surge.


Sucks dude ... almost happened to me; but I was across town so couldn't get back to the group on time ... I missed out on their 20+ mile trip on surge; but picked up a nice 5.5X Lux that paid pretty darn good. *too bad we don't get 1 night per week or even 1 night per month like NYE money


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

It was a great week, no doubt! Other drivers were complaining about manipulating surge. The only manipulation I saw was in our area, every single area turned 1.5 at the stroke of midnight. That's the only manipulation I saw. Every zone started to go up or down as required. Our downtown got up to 9.9. People wouldn't request rides. Drivers arrived in droves. Surge dropped as low as 1.2, all the drivers got pings, and surge went right back up to 9.9. Next trip I got pinged from 10 minutes away from downtown on a 5.8x. They were my only local passengers all night. College kids. $150 net.

Did over $780 for the week. Was sweet! Next up, St. Patrick's Day, July 4th, Halloween, then NYE 2016!


----------



## JSM0713 (Apr 25, 2015)

*My weekly total ...... $1,112.23*
*My pay from Uber for the week $809.01*

I've only been driving for a few months, this was easily a record for me.... As for feeling badly for the Pax with the high surge.... While I am not so cynical as to tell them to go stick it, I am remembering that they should have known from the Pax app exactly what the surge amount was before entering the vehicle. SEcondly, I DO remember the crappy little rides where I had to travel 5 miles to get to the Pax, rides that paid me next to nothing @$2.40 or I had the Pax cancel on me at the last second... So? For one night, it was payback. And I wish there were more like it!!!

My New Years resolution (one of them anyway) is to be vigilant for POOL rides and to cancel any that I see before picking up the Pax. I will never forget picking up a Pax for ride #2 and having to go out of my way to pick them up and drop them off.... My net pay for that part of the ride was an astounding $1.20. You saw that correctly, ONE DOLLAR and TWENTY CENTS.... If Uber wants to play that game, you lost more than you gained... that was total BS!!! I'd rather sit by the curb for an extra 10-15 minutes with the engine off than ever do that again.


----------



## GlavanizeR (Jul 21, 2015)

uberparadise said:


> I made a huge mistake on NYE. Took a group of people for a fare over $150 and the group liked me and suggested that I meet them at 2am and take them back. I thought "yea that's a sure $200 or so for me". When I found them, we couldn't match up on the app. I was getting request after request and i had to cancel em. Time after time other requests came and then poof I was placed in a timeout by Uber and could not log on. By the time it worked again the price was way down and my dream went poof like a puff of smoke. Remain Anonymous people don't make friends on NYE. Just do what comes your way, otherwise Uber slaps your hand and u get zero surge.


My friend, why dont you just tell them "Bros, app is not working, do you have cash?" Always works


----------



## ikabod (Nov 24, 2014)

I made just a bit more in SB than I made last year. Looking over the comparison Last year I stopped at midnight. This time I went all they way till 4 am. Still made just over 10% more. All n all about $35 an hour.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

the night started out poorly. Around 8pm I rolled up to a couple with two large suitcases and thought to myself- 'that's odd, an airport run on NYE?' But no, they loaded up the two suitcases and went back for more. This time it was boxes, and then came several garbage bags. I asked them 'are you moving?' and they said yes. Dammit! By now I had the whole car loaded down with their crap including the whole front seat so that I couldn't even see out the side window. And to top it off their destination was literally 3 blocks away!!

When I arrived I just started dumping their crap on the sidewalk in front of their new apartment. No tip offered. Bah, humbug! 

But then later in the night right after the fireworks show the map lit up red. Surge = 8x. I made about $250 between 12-3am which made a pretty good night.


----------



## ikabod (Nov 24, 2014)

Yep I did the emergency move once.. ONCE. This idiot had his bags on the ground and brought with it ants from the hill he disturbed. was out an hour vacuuming at the DIY car wash.


----------



## Cores57 (Aug 17, 2015)

I am a part time driver and was happy with $51.00/ Hr. for 6.2 hrs. of driving on NYE. Was going to call it a nite at 12:40 AM in Ft. Lauderdale when it started to surge all over the place at 7 to 9 X. So I couldn't pass up a couple more rides! I wish every day was like that. 12 rides, all but 2 on surge. One of which was an airport pick up, which never surges. No one puked or spilled their drink! All but 2 px were pleasant, and luckily no drunk drivers ran into me. Ended up with $575.00 for 3 half days of driving.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

uberparadise said:


> I made a huge mistake on NYE. Took a group of people for a fare over $150 and the group liked me and suggested that I meet them at 2am and take them back. I thought "yea that's a sure $200 or so for me". When I found them, we couldn't match up on the app. I was getting request after request and i had to cancel em. Time after time other requests came and then poof I was placed in a timeout by Uber and could not log on. By the time it worked again the price was way down and my dream went poof like a puff of smoke. Remain Anonymous people don't make friends on NYE. Just do what comes your way, otherwise Uber slaps your hand and u get zero surge.


you. Are supposed to exchange phone numbers and have them pay you directly and skip the ap! That's how it's done


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

fork2323 said:


> you. Are supposed to exchange phone numbers and have them pay you directly and skip the ap! That's how it's done


That's kinda risky due to insurance liability issues. You're being a ********* at that point.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Figured I might as well update since My statement is now finalized with my trips and etc... I was online roughly 10 hours but 2 hours of that time was sitting at home and waiting/eating dinner. SO i really only worked 8 hours, heres my screenshots and for 1 night for 8 hours I can't complain. Some of my biggest rides were at 8.3 and 8.9 surge and were longer trips so I lucked out when the surge was the highest I got the longest trips! Just had to show off a little bit since some people don't believe payouts unless they see the proof so heres mine... my best trip was over $400 with me netting $320. also got some cash tips as well around $40 or so.


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

I found myself in Downtown LA at 1am, and it was a zoo! When I went online, the surge was 8.9, but it was confusing, at best. I got Pool hit after Pool hit over the course of about 45 minutes, about nine of them, in all. But, thanks to drunken pin misplacements galore, I also got cancellation after cancellation (only one of which I did). In the end, I got one ride to Long Beach -- WITHOUT surge!

I don't think I ever want to do that again! VERY disappointed! I came away with only $330 for the week!


----------



## SteveNBham (Dec 30, 2015)

I worked 2 PM until 3:00 AM And banked $1,031 on 47 rides. I hated that I could not continue, but I was worn out.


----------



## Hustle-n-Flow (May 23, 2015)

I made $1899.....for the entire year!!!


----------



## Remy Hendra (Nov 18, 2014)

I made $0.00 lmao...spent my NYE with my loved ones. Nice earnings y'all.


----------



## SmokeyJonez (Jan 9, 2016)

I did $1,061 on NYE..


----------



## SmokeyJonez (Jan 9, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> Post those screen shots.





RockinEZ said:


> There you go.
> It is best not to believe tales of $$ without the screen shots.
> Notice all the experienced guys post them with the story. It saves them from inevitable next questions.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

SmokeyJonez said:


> I did $1,061 on NYE..
> 
> View attachment 22826


See that uberX drivers in San Diego, theres more business in New Jersey. 99% of you schleps paying an extra $1 per gallon of gas and jacked up rents for the privilege of living in America's most expensive city don't even SURF! so why not move to New Jersey where you can make twice the money? you'll have cheaper rents too and its not like the average uber driver actually gets outside and enjoys the reasons to live in SoCal. Sure the weathers better, but your just sitting in a climate controlled car or on your couch never leaving your home because your so broke from sh*tty rates and high costs of living, and for what? you don't even surf, hell you probably don't do yoga either so why are you living in SoCal when you could be making a Grand per night driving Jersey!!

Hurry go fast before they cut the rate like they just did in SD!!!!


----------



## SmokeyJonez (Jan 9, 2016)

DriverX said:


> See that uberX drivers in San Diego, theres more business in New Jersey. 99% of you schleps paying an extra $1 per gallon of gas and jacked up rents for the privilege of living in America's most expensive city don't even SURF! so why not move to New Jersey where you can make twice the money? you'll have cheaper rents too and its not like the average uber driver actually gets outside and enjoys the reasons to live in SoCal. Sure the weathers better, but your just sitting in a climate controlled car or on your couch never leaving your home because your so broke from sh*tty rates and high costs of living, and for what? you don't even surf, hell you probably don't do yoga either so why are you living in SoCal when you could be making a Grand per night driving Jersey!!
> 
> Hurry go fast before they cut the rate like they just did in SD!!!!


they already cut the rates in Jersey and youre misinformed.. New Jersey has some of the highest cost of living in the entire country! Jersey is the most densley populated state, hence car insurance is the highest in the country and has some of the most ridiculous traffic.. property taxes are absurd also.. For instance, my fried just bought a house in a middle class suburb (average median household income is $71k), 1900 square feet for $230k and he's paying over $6300 in property taxes! on top of that NJ drivers pay roughly 12% of all the tolls in the entire country! and some of those tolls are not reimbursed to us on the return trip.. a round trip ride from Asbury Park, NJ to Manhattan has $28.30 in tolls!

i made $1061 on NYE bc i had a 30 mile trip at 9.9x surge, over $500 for one ride.. also had another 18 mile trip at 8.2x surge, over $250 for that ride..


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

SmokeyJonez said:


> they already cut the rates in Jersey and youre misinformed.. New Jersey has some of the highest cost of living in the entire country! Jersey is the most densley populated state, hence car insurance is the highest in the country and has some of the most ridiculous traffic.. property taxes are absurd also.. For instance, my fried just bought a house in a middle class suburb (average median household income is $71k), 1900 square feet for $230k and he's paying over $6300 in property taxes! on top of that NJ drivers pay roughly 12% of all the tolls in the entire country! and some of those tolls are not reimbursed to us on the return trip.. a round trip ride from Asbury Park, NJ to Manhattan has $28.30 in tolls!
> 
> i made $1061 on NYE bc i had a 30 mile trip at 9.9x surge, over $500 for one ride.. also had another 18 mile trip at 8.2x surge, over $250 for that ride..


You can't get a condo in the ghetto for 230K in SD. gas is $3+ a gallon. Electric is ridiculous. but the weather.... whatever. Most of the idiots living here can't even swim. Why the hell pay the premium to live in SoCal if you don't leave your house?? is what I'm saying. Might as well move to Texass or Jersey or wherever the cost of living is lower. Seriously, half the airport boys have no desire for hanging at the craft beer pub or surfing or snowboarding and all the other shit that makes Socal epic, so why here? why not go to Missouri where rents $500 for a 2 bedroom and gas is $1.80! you got high speed internet and cable tv just as good as SD and a better rate and less competition.


----------



## ato72543 (Sep 28, 2015)

I hope you saved all your NYE fares cause were gonna need them. A half A ****ING HALF REDUCTION IN FARES IN MY CITY. I am in Little Rock, AR and they reduced it by half. I call BS on this being temporary. I worked tonight and only made half of what I usually make on a weekend night or more. Such BS. This better only last a month or so.


----------



## SmokeyJonez (Jan 9, 2016)

DriverX said:


> You can't get a condo in the ghetto for 230K in SD. gas is $3+ a gallon. Electric is ridiculous. but the weather.... whatever. Most of the idiots living here can't even swim. Why the hell pay the premium to live in SoCal if you don't leave your house?? is what I'm saying. Might as well move to Texass or Jersey or wherever the cost of living is lower. Seriously, half the airport boys have no desire for hanging at the craft beer pub or surfing or snowboarding and all the other shit that makes Socal epic, so why here? why not go to Missouri where rents $500 for a 2 bedroom and gas is $1.80! you got high speed internet and cable tv just as good as SD and a better rate and less competition.


Jersey is not one of those areas that is cheaper to live.. and internet and TV are shitty quality in areas with less people. i have a friend that lives 10 miles from St. Louis and they still dont have fiber optics yet


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

SmokeyJonez said:


> Jersey is not one of those areas that is cheaper to live.. and internet and TV are shitty quality in areas with less people. i have a friend that lives 10 miles from St. Louis and they still dont have fiber optics yet


LOL fiber optics! WE ain't got that either! Jersey is cheaper than the West Coast, maybe not a lot cheaper but definitely cheaper. google median home prices for yourself since you don't believe me.


----------



## SmokeyJonez (Jan 9, 2016)

DriverX said:


> LOL fiber optics! WE ain't got that either! Jersey is cheaper than the West Coast, maybe not a lot cheaper but definitely cheaper. google median home prices for yourself since you don't believe me.


so you dont have Verizon Fios in San Diego?


----------



## mopapa (Aug 15, 2015)

Well apparently LA and Orange County are super bad customers. I did Christmas Eve night and no only I got no surges, no a single pax gave me a tip. I made $150. 
And for New Year's Eve I only made like $40


----------



## ChattaBilly (Jan 10, 2016)

My first night was NYE, and my 75% cut came to $297. That was 5.5 hours.


----------



## quicklyd (Dec 21, 2015)

Toledo was terrible. I was out from 7:30 p.m. to 3:00 a.m., made $120 before expenses. Barely any surge. Tips were sparse, too.


----------



## Richard Ward (Dec 2, 2015)

I drive


Coachman said:


> I did a measly $196.47 in five hours, or $39/hour. I had three trips to downtown Ft Worth before midnight, one with no surge. I did another four trips after 1:00am ending up in downtown Dallas in an 8.8 surge. By 2:45 I was stuck in bumper to bumper traffic with 10,000 drunk kids on the streets and decided to turn off my app and head home. My best trip was a $72 fare from AT&T Stadium after the playoff game to downtown.


In Williamsburh va, a small tourist town. I made about $175.00, usually we have 3 or 4 drivers, we had 10 on NYE and that killed it for everybodu


----------



## roalber (Sep 2, 2015)

Davetripd said:


> I'm curious to know why you think there was a fake surge? To me, and I could be wrong, I don't see any reason to fake a surge.


Actually, I think there was a fake surge in my town. At five minutes to midnight all the zones(5) in my town went ot 1.5 surge all at once. doesn't seem like that could be a coincindence.


----------



## Jonathan Reid (Dec 14, 2015)

^ Uber announced long ago that it brought surges to 1.5X across the board leading up to midnight to prepare for the high demand. 1.5X was the same as regular price. Not a fake surge, that was planned and announced long before NYE.


----------



## Funky Dung (Nov 3, 2015)

Slon said:


> Wasn't as amazing as Uber made it sound. Can't complain too much - $325 fares and $19 in tips over ~6 hours isn't bad but hardly 'killing' it given that it's NYE..
> 
> Also had a $200 fare puke in my car...I made them clean it up as I felt bad for her and didn't really want her starting her new year with a $400 ride home...


A pack of barf bags don't cost much on Amazon


----------



## Aorta (Jan 11, 2016)

Davetripd said:


> Had a great night, averaged over $100/hr after midnight. Everyone was really nice and it was a fun couple hours. Quit when surge went down to "only" 2.2. Hope tonight didn't spoil me, I would hate to sound like all the grinches around here ;-)


Wow you gave up your new years eve for that! One night you made some change! Big deal what about the other 364 nights? Uber hooked you!


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Aorta said:


> Wow you gave up your new years eve for that! One night you made some change! Big deal what about the other 364 nights? Uber hooked you!


I do fine the other 364 days, sometimes better than fine. Congrats on having a worthless post champ, I'll decide which days are worth it for me to work. Amateur night (NYE) is no great loss, I would have been in bed sleeping.


----------



## Aga Muhlach (Jan 8, 2016)

Matty760 said:


> Here's mine for Palm Springs. This is missing 2 big surge rides though that my pay statement is showing. Drove for about 10 hours though. Took quite a few breaks for dinner. Had almost 9 x all night.


Oh my goodness


----------



## Aga Muhlach (Jan 8, 2016)

SmokeyJonez said:


> I did $1,061 on NYE..
> 
> View attachment 22826


Whoa!


----------



## steel108 (Dec 19, 2015)

Remy Hendra said:


> I made $0.00 lmao...spent my NYE with my loved ones. Nice earnings y'all.


I hung out with my gf until 12:30, then made $400 in 3 hours. Sucks for you


----------



## Aga Muhlach (Jan 8, 2016)

steel108 said:


> I hung out with my gf until 12:30, then made $400 in 3 hours. Sucks for you


She sucks for him? Even if he made $0.00?


----------

